# Contaflex 126



## Jesse11 (Feb 20, 2012)

Picked a Contaflex 126 up on Ebay for $12 plus shipping, its in  fabulous condition. The only problem I having is figuring out the  f-stops, the light meter seems to be work


----------



## table1349 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------

